# 1950 Schwinn/Hawthorne First Build



## cottagethyme (Jun 20, 2011)

Seeking advice for my modified front end.  I acquired a beehive compression front fork but missing truss rods (spring mounts on top of supporting structure).  The stem is a standard 7 1/4" and it seems to fit my 1950 Schwinn straight bar frame.  I am not sure of the Schwinn model - balloon frame and was painted all navy blue.  I'm looking for truss rods that will fit.  I believe the distance from the stem bracket position to the truss rod hole near the axle to be 22 1/4".  I believe most Hawthorne rounded truss rods are a little longer.  I suspect the "7" shaped truss rods will work.  I'm trying to stay clear of the beehive so thought I should go with a Hawthorne vs the Schwinn.  Anyone have a source or input.  Thanks!


----------



## cottagethyme (Jun 24, 2011)

*Schwinn/Hawthorne*

I purchased a girls Hawthorne equipped with "7" truss rods that I believe will fit the 7" fork and Hawthorne beehive.  The 1950 Schwinn is now stripped (elbow grease), and a tad of sand, ready for a non-humid day in Michigan - right. 

Is there any significance to the B112 imprint on the inside of the right rear dropout?


----------

